# Humorous Name for a Kid



## Theoretical (Mar 10, 2007)

http://floridastate.rivals.com/viewprospect.asp?pr_key=62642

Now somebody had a pretty high opinion of their kid to name him in this manner. 

I can't even imagine having this first name. My last name is bad enough - though I at least have fun with it


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 10, 2007)

Theoretically speaking, one might say, Greetings Yourhighness!


----------



## Ivan (Mar 10, 2007)

All I can say is wow. WOW!

Of course, most of us, if we look into what our names mean, have quite noble ideas to live up to.

For instance, the meaning of my name...

Ivan = God's gracious gift

Roy = King

Schoen = handsome

All I can say is wow. WOW!!!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 10, 2007)

okay I am about to one up you
BRACE YOURSELF
You won't believe this one

Imagine if you will someone who cannot spell Yourhighness AND yet they want that name PLUS they want to take naming to a whole nutha level...

http://www.newbabynews.net/hospitals/stf33/public/stf33birthannouncement.pl?babyID=h33-440


----------



## Ivan (Mar 10, 2007)

Richard King said:


> okay I am about to one up you
> BRACE YOURSELF
> You won't believe this one
> 
> ...




Again....WOW!! If I were this child, I'd want to call Kenny! I don't even know what the rest of that name means.


----------



## caddy (Mar 10, 2007)

You took the words right out of my mouth Ivan

"WOW !



Ivan said:


> All I can say is wow. WOW!
> 
> Of course, most of us, if we look into what our names mean, have quite noble ideas to live up to.
> 
> ...


----------



## Theoretical (Mar 10, 2007)

Richard King said:


> okay I am about to one up you
> BRACE YOURSELF
> You won't believe this one
> 
> ...


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 10, 2007)

Not sure what the kid is going to think...

(of course, who am I to be commenting....:whistle: )


----------



## bookslover (Mar 10, 2007)

Sounds like a couple of cases of outsized parental egomania to me...

"I don't care if the kid gets laughed at and teased, and has to spend his entire life spelling and explaining his weird names. I got to massage my ego, and that's all that matters..."

Makes me wonder what _else_ is wrong with these parents...


----------



## Kaalvenist (Mar 10, 2007)

My mom used to work at a school with a lady whose name was Cinnamon McMinnamin (before she got married).

My great grandmother had a friend in high school named Ima Golden Lily.

And back in the 1700's, on that same great grandmother's side, we had four generations of men named Shubael Seaver.


----------



## Augusta (Mar 10, 2007)

I knew a lady named Candy. She married Mr. Kane and became Candy Kane.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 10, 2007)

Augusta said:


> I knew a lady named Candy. She married Mr. Kane and became Candy Kane.



 We have a friend named Jim Barr. His sister's name is Candace Barr. Everyone calls her Candy.


----------



## bookslover (Mar 10, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> We have a friend named Jim Barr. His sister's name is Candace Barr. Everyone calls her Candy.



My all-time favorite is the Puritan pastor named Praisegod Barebones!


----------



## Theoretical (Mar 10, 2007)

Back when my mom was a schoolteacher, she not only had fun teaching 5th graders while having the married name of Hooker, but a school secretary's married name was *I kid you not* Enema.

Imagine being a parent hearing, "Hello, this is Mrs. Enema, how can I help you?"


----------



## bowhunter1961 (Mar 11, 2007)

the 21st governor of texas was named james hogg, his two daughters were ima and youra.....


----------



## apaleífo̱ (Mar 11, 2007)

Theoretical said:


> http://floridastate.rivals.com/viewprospect.asp?pr_key=62642
> 
> Now somebody had a pretty high opinion of their kid to name him in this manner.
> 
> I can't even imagine having this first name. My last name is bad enough - though I at least have fun with it


Don't be ashamed of your last name. Remember the great Puritan minister Thomas Hooker!


----------



## Theoretical (Mar 11, 2007)

christabella_warren said:


> Don't be ashamed of your last name. Remember the great Puritan minister Thomas Hooker!


Oh I thoroughly enjoy having my last name and consider a cousin a traitor to the family for changing it because his fiancee at the time didn't like it.

My future wife will just have to accept becoming a Hooker on our wedding day


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 11, 2007)

I worked in the mail room of the university I went to and we had an applicant named Kenneth Bud Wilson. Not so funny until you consider that it was a girl - _Miss_ Kenneth Bud. Had to go right back to the initial application to make sure of that one. Guess Daddy wanted a boy.

Also, we had a Coffee Kupps.

Scott, your MC is going to have a great time at the wedding. I hope your future in-laws have a good sense of humor. To them, she's their sweet little girl, and has been for years. One "I do" with you and she's a Hooker.


----------



## Theoretical (Mar 11, 2007)

kvanlaan said:


> I worked in the mail room of the university I went to and we had an applicant named Kenneth Bud Wilson. Not so funny until you consider that it was a girl - _Miss_ Kenneth Bud. Had to go right back to the initial application to make sure of that one. Guess Daddy wanted a boy.
> 
> Also, we had a Coffee Kupps.
> 
> Scott, your MC is going to have a great time at the wedding. I hope your future in-laws have a good sense of humor. To them, she's their sweet little girl, and has been for years. One "I do" with you and she's a Hooker.


Considering that my future best man (best friend) is by far one of the most sarcastic, funny people I know, and that one of the future groomsmen (another close friend) is fond of outrageous humor, it will be a thoroughly memorable occasion. I really hope the future in-laws and future wife have good senses of humor 

That said, I hope to also have a wedding memorable in the sense of proving just how parodoxical (based on our lives) our last name is.


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 11, 2007)

That said, I hope to also have a wedding memorable in the sense of proving just how parodoxical (based on our lives) our last name is.


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 11, 2007)

kvanlaan said:


> That said, I hope to also have a wedding memorable in the sense of proving just how parodoxical (based on our lives) our last name is.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 11, 2007)

^^ Jamal...nough said.

Hubby had an Uncle Roxie May....they called him Jimmy 
and a cousin named Casabianca (after this poem http://www.cs.rice.edu/~ssiyer/minstrels/poems/1000.html )


----------



## bookslover (Mar 11, 2007)

christabella_warren said:


> Don't be ashamed of your last name. Remember the great Puritan minister Thomas Hooker!



May I ask: how did you acquire the name c?


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Mar 11, 2007)

Well, my Dad's name is Fred John Smith.


----------

